# 1969 Framus Caravelle



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is an old Framus. Nice player


----------



## oldgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful guitar.
I used to have a lovely small bodied, arched back, Framus acoustic back in the 70's. It was stored for a few years and didn't faire so well. I still miss it.

Thanks for sharing.

Oldgirl


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Framus isnt a well known brand in Canada, but big in Europe. Warwick was started by the son of the guy who owned Framus. I've seen some cool Framus amps coming out lately..................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, this was one of my cash perverters pick-ups. It sat in there for several months before I scored it. Have never seen another one, Caravelle or anything else from Framus in my travels.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it semi hollow or hollow? How close are the pups to P90s? Does the vibrato work like a Bigsby??

When the Stones were seen and heard on the this side of the pond, Bill Wyman was playing a Framus bass.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Is it semi hollow or hollow? How close are the pups to P90s? Does the vibrato work like a Bigsby??
> 
> When the Stones were seen and heard on the this side of the pond, Bill Wyman was playing a Framus bass.


It was a hollowbody.. I would say it was more like P90's than anything else. The The Vibrato was modeled after a bigsby but IMO did not work as well.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*framus*

I have a Framus twelve string in pretty rough shape,when i was a kid i tried my hand at refinishing ,,,well you take it from there! I screwed it up big time ! And it also has an arched back.


----------

